# SP Heritage SD70 pictures



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few shots of my new Heritage SD70. It has been equipped with Airwire,onboard battery and Phoenix P5 sound.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures! That is one nice engine! 


Raymond


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Paul, 
What are you runnin for couplers??? 
Nick..


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
The couplers are body mounted Kadee #1 scale 1789's. I have used the 1789 on most everything for years.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in SHOCK!!!!!! 
I just never would have believed Paul would buy and run something that was "wrong".......


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Very, very nice Paul.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

How's it wrong Marty? It's a one of a kind on the prototype and it's a one of a kind on my layout. So there!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its fine Paul, I remember what you said about the PAs and the number boards being wrong or something. This paint job ,"to be right" needs to be on those more modern, ACes or what ever they are called.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
I 'll bet you end up with one of the heritage paint jobs too. USA did an outstanding job on these.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Paul. What a magnificent locomotive. Well done...


----------



## dbwenrichjr (Jul 31, 2008)

Paul, 

Great looking loco and nice consist. I think most people will be distracted by the beautiful paint job rather than the wrong details anyway. Hopefully someone will actually make the ACe's or M2's one day. 

-David


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

One other thing in the photos for those of you who run battery power. Notice the sidings in the first photo. Since I don't need clean track I painted the rails rust color,top and all to simulate little used track. It turned out to be a nice effect. The sidings are fully operational. One more picture.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The whole set-up, consist, layout and all is impressive. Oh, yes--nice Heritage engine, too.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Paul - did I hear correctly? Airwire and P5? Are you able to trigger the bell and horn at range? I have been stuck in my efforts to remedy this issue. I've been away from the forums for a long time, so maybe someone's solved this one since I read anything. 

Great shots on a great layout as always....


----------

